# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά >  Γεμισμα μελανιου HP εκτυπωτη

## dj_mike

Καλησπερα 

Εχω ενα ΗΡ πολυμηχανημα στο οποιο εχει τελειωσει το μαυρο μελανακι. Αυτο που λεει το μελανι πανω ειναι ΗΡ 350. Αγορασα ενα δοχειο μισου λιτρου με μαυρη μπογια για τετοια μελανακι αλλα δεν ξερω πως να το γεμισω.

Ανοιξα απο πανω το αυτοκολλητο και δεν βρικα 1 τρυπουλα να το γεμισω  αλλα 5, ποια απο ολες δεχεται το μελανι? Επισης ποσα ml πρεπει να το γεμισω? Υπαρχει καποιο συγκεκριμενο κολπο που πρεπει να κανω για να γεμισει σωστα?

Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Για την ποσότητα , συμβουλέψου την ίδια την κεφαλή ή το κουτί της .  

Για την μέθοδο γεμίσματος ψάξε στο Youtube για βίντεο.

----------


## dj_mike

Ευχαριστω πολυ. Την συσκευασια δυστυχως την εχω πεταξει, πανω μονο κωδικους λεει.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Υπάρχει και η σελίδα της HP που τα λέει όλα ..

----------


## rep

απο τον κωδικο του μελανιου θα βρεις ποσα ml ειχε μεσα.μετα παρε μια συριγγα και βαλε οσα πρεπει. 4.5 ml  θελει.

----------


## dj_mike

Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια!

Με τα μελανακια ειδικα το εγχρωμο εχω πολυ μεγαλο προβλημα. Καθε χρωμα θελει 4,5ml το γεμιζω οπως δειχνουν τα video στο youtube αλλα σε εμενα ή αρχιζουν και τρεχουν πολυ μελανι, ή οι εκτυπωσεις μου εχουν κενες γραμμες και καθε φορα τυπωνει οποιο χρωμα θυμαται. Με το μαυρο δεν αντιμετωπισα κανενα απολυτως προβλημα στο γεμισμα και στην ποιοτητα εκτυπωσης.

Εκτος αυτου εκαψα μεχρι στιγμης 3 εγχρωμα μελανοδοχεια. Μου πεταει ο εκτυπωτης σφαλμα δοχειου και στην τεκμηριωση στον υπολογιιστη μου λεει οτι το μελανι εχει καει.

Το προβλημα με το καψιμο των μαλανοδοχειων το εχω εδω και ενα εξαμηνο, ακομη και σε μελανοδοχεια τα οποια γεμιζω απο επαγγελματια. Μηπως τελικα φταιει ο εκτυπωτης και οχι το γεμισμα? εχει αντιμετωπισει κανεις κατι παρομοιο?

----------


## dj_mike

το μηχανημα ειναι το: hp photosmart c5280

Πηρα τηλ την HP και μου ειπαν διαφορα τρελα (εληξε το μελανι κτλ). Μου ζητησαν μαλιστα, να τους στειλω ολο το πολυμηχανημα για επισκευη και οτι κοστιζει 90€ στην καλυτερη περιπτωση. Δεν ξερω αλλα κατι μου βρωμαει με το ελληνικο σερβις της HP.

----------


## nveli

το ότι τα μελάνια της HP λήγουν δεν είναι καθόλου τρελό, αν προσπαθήσεις να τυπώσεις χωρίς να υπάρχει μελάνι να περάσει από την κεφαλή αυτή θα καεί.

----------


## dj_mike

Αυτο με την ημερομηνια ληξης ποτε δεν μου ειχε προκαλεσει παλιοτερα προβλημα.Περσυ χρησιμοποιουσα μελανακι το οποιο ειχε ληξει το 2008 και με αυτο εκανα ενα σωρο εκτυπωσεις και 7-8 refill χωρις κανενα προβλημα.
Στο γεμισμα που κανω τωρα παρατηρω οτι εχουν προβλημα τα χρωματα μερικα τρεχουν  μερικα οχι και αναγκαζομαι πολυ ωρα να τα καθαριζω. Επισης δεν εχω μηχανημα  με το οποιο να κανω αναροφηση μπροστα απο την κεφαλη ,που βλεπω οτι το κανουν οι περισσοτεροι. Αφου καταφερω να λυσω το προβλημα αυτο με το καθαρισμα κανω 2-3 εκτυπωσεις και το μελανι καιγεται. Μηπως τα δοχεια HP350 HP351 εχουν κανενα τσιπακι και θελει reset?

----------


## -nikos-

αφου κανεις αναροφηση μετα για να εξαφανιστουν οι γραμμες πρεπει να βαλεις για εκτιπωση
μια σελιδα που να εχει πολυ εντονα τα τρια χρωματα της κασετας για να φυγουν και τα τελευτεα ψιγματα αερα που εχει στο μπεκ [αυτη ειναι η επισκευη που θα σου χρεωναν 90ε]
και οσο για την αναροφιση εγω εχω βρει αλλο κολπο
απο τη τριπα που εχει για το γεμισμα διωχετευω αερα με την σιριγγα και ετσι το μελανι κανει μονο του εξαερωση
για το τσιπακι πρεπει να ρωτησεις καποιον που εχει το ιδιο μηχανημα για το πως θα το καψεις,
οσο για το αν 
τα μελανια λιγουν,ταμελανια δεν λιγουν αλλα εξατμιζωνται τα πτητηκα τους στιχεια αφηνοντας πισω το πιχτο μελανι
οποτε κλινεις καλα το μπουκαλακι και μακρια το μηχανιμα απο υψηλη θερμοκρασια

----------


## dj_mike

Μαλλον αυτο το λαθος κανω.Δεν κανω καθολου εξαερωση γιατι δεν εχω εργαλεια απλα το καθαριζα πολλες φορες με χαρτι να τρεξει αρκετα μεχρι να τα φερει ολα τα χρωματα.Μαλλον οι γραμμες που εμφανιζονται και ετυπωνει οτοτε θυμαται το καθε χρωμα ειναι απο τις φυσαλιδες μεσα. θα δοκιμασω τωρα να το φυσαω απο πανω με την σιριγγα μηπως και το καταφερω. Το μαυρο ομως δεν με εκανε ποτε προβλημα. το γεμιζω ετσι χωρις εξαερωση το βαζω και απλα δουλευει τελεια ουτε γραμμες αφηνει ουτε τπτ.

Οταν το φυσας απο πανω με την σιριγγα το κρατας καλα βουλωμενο ωστε  ολος ο αερας με πιεση να κανει το μελανι να βγει απο την κεφαλη μπροστα?

----------


## -nikos-

εγω εχω εναν canon και η βελονα της σιριγκας ειναι 1mm,η τριπουλα ηταν 0,8mm και με ενα τριπανακι την εκανα 1mm σε αριστη 
εφαρμογη με την βελονα,οποτε αν πρεσαρω την σιριγκα αποτομα με αερα η εσωτερικη πιεση αυξανεται και πιεζει
το μελανι διωχνονας τον αερα,αν εσυ εχεις φακλανιασει την τριπα δωκιμασε χωρις τη βελονα
-
-
Υ.Γ.αν τα γεμιζεις πριν τελιωσουν[λιγο δυσκολο]δεν χρηαζεται εξαεροση

----------


## dj_mike

Οκ  θα το δοκιμασω, ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες.

----------


## chip

γενικα οι κεφαλές της HP έχουν σίγουρα ημερομηνία λήξης και λήγει περίπου 1,5-2 χρόνια (αυτό έχω διαβάσει στο Internet και αυτό έχω παρατηρήσει σε γνωστούς) μετά την αναγραφόμενη πάνω στο μελανοδοχείο (που είναι διαφορετική απ αυτή που λέει στο κουτί κατα μερικούς μήνες)
Επίσης μπορεί να καούν είτε επείδή συνέχισε η εκτύπωση χωρίς να έχουν μελάνι είτε από άγνωστο λόγο.
Γενικά πρέπει να θυμώμαστε οτι όσο ποιο φθηνό εκτυπωτή αγοράζουμε τόσο ποιο ακριβά αναλώσιμα πληρώνουμε (ακόμα και στην επαναγέμιση)

----------

